# Website for $500



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

Check out mine first: www.coderchic.com

Included is the following:
*domain name
*1 year of hosting ($180 value) 

bump if you like what you see and want to help me get some business
God bless!

p.s. if you contact me through my website, make sure you tell me in the email you're a PFF member.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

bump.

fair price, rather pay someone who can do it right the first time....


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pensacolaw said:


> bump.
> 
> fair price, rather pay someone who can do it right the first time....


thx pensacolalaw!


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll be looking to contact you soon on making one for me.I have a few other things I need to do first.Your site is very nice.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thx Bent Hook, I'm looking forward to it!


----------

